# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड {android } और आपका

## Dark Rider

*हेलो दोस्तों हाल ही मेने एक Android मोबाइल लिया है कुछ तो मैंने अपने ज्ञान से पता कर लिया है और काफी कुछ
पता करना तो आज से Android मोबाइल के ज्ञानी अपना ज्ञान का बखान यहाँ करे* 

manojthematrix

----------


## swami ji

मनोजभाई 
आपका काम बहोत आचा हे मेने आपका ब्लोक देखा 
अछा हे जी ,
राजवीर

----------


## Dark Rider

Dropbox for Android



Access your Dropbox on the go
All the contents of your Dropbox are available for viewing. You can even stream music and movies in your Dropbox straight to your Android.
Upload files and sync them to your Dropbox
Upload photos from your Android and email its public link to a friend in less than a minute.
Share links to files in your Dropbox
Yes! Any file in your Dropbox!



or install using the QR Code.

कंप्यूटर पर भी जरुरी है इसलिए कंप्यूटर के लिए यहाँ  लिंक क्लिक करिये ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए यहाँ  लिंक

----------


## Dark Rider

NinJump





official site



डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## jaihind20

> NinJump


 try to its type

----------


## Dark Rider

applanet




ऐसी application  जो आपके android  में सारे पैड सॉफ्टवेर फ्री में डाउनलोड करे


official  साईट 




डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## Abhishek009

kya aap bata sakte hain ki nokia mein koi android os par koi mobile hai
android aur symbians mein kaun behtar hai???

----------


## Dark Rider

> kya aap bata sakte hain ki nokia mein koi android os par koi mobile hai
> android aur symbians mein kaun behtar hai???


android क्यों इसकी application ज्यादा  और वो भी फ्री

----------


## aashurock

मुझॆ मालूम है कि मै गलत thread मे अपनी problem पोस्ट कर रहा हू...लेकिन आप कुछ मदद कर सके तो...


मेरे पास लेमन D339 मोबाइल है...उसमे ई मेल का अलग से ओपशन है...लेकिन चल नही रहा,,,,उसकी सेटिन्ग नीचे लिखी है..मदद करे...
WHAT TO FILL????

Outgoing server:
Incoming server:

ADVANCED SETTING\\
1.ACCOUNT SETTING>
a.account name:
b.data account:
c.protocol:
d.check intervals:
e.download size:
f.retrieve amount:
g.reply to address:

2.OUTGOING SERVER>
a.outgoing port
c.authentication

3.INCOMING SERVER>
a.incoming port:
b.download option:
c.copy on server:
d.del.server email:

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र इस सूत्र की मुझे जरुरत थी....कृपया इसमें भी कुछ ज्ञान डालो ताकि में कुछ सिख पाऊं ..

----------


## pk2bca

Re: Android and manojthematrix
मुझॆ मालूम है कि मै गलत thread मे अपनी problem पोस्ट कर रहा हू...लेकिन आप कुछ मदद कर सके तो...


मेरे पास लेमन D339 मोबाइल है...उसमे ई मेल का अलग से ओपशन है...लेकिन चल नही रहा,,,,उसकी सेटिन्ग नीचे लिखी है..मदद करे...
WHAT TO FILL????

Outgoing server:
Incoming server:

ADVANCED SETTING\\
1.ACCOUNT SETTING>
a.account name:
b.data account:
c.protocol:
d.check intervals:
e.download size:
f.retrieve amount:
g.reply to address:

2.OUTGOING SERVER>
a.outgoing port
c.authentication

3.INCOMING SERVER>
a.incoming port:
b.download option:
c.copy on server:
d.del.server email:

आप किसका सेट्टिंग चाहते हैं Yahoo या  Gmail   या कोई और

----------


## pk2bca

> मुझॆ मालूम है कि मै गलत thread मे अपनी problem पोस्ट कर रहा हू...लेकिन आप कुछ मदद कर सके तो...
> 
> 
> मेरे पास लेमन D339 मोबाइल है...उसमे ई मेल का अलग से ओपशन है...लेकिन चल नही रहा,,,,उसकी सेटिन्ग नीचे लिखी है..मदद करे...
> WHAT TO FILL????
> 
> Outgoing server:
> Incoming server:
> 
> ...


 आप किसका सेट्टिंग चाहते हैं Yahoo या Gmail या कोई और

----------


## sachin00

*mtm bhai me android phone lane chahata hu apke ke nazar mei koi android phone under range 10000 please reply as soon as possible meri taraf se repo and thanks++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भारत में ये फ़ोन एयरटेल दे रहा है या???

मेरी नज़र में द बैस्ट फ़ोन है ये! इसका मार्केट ऑप्शन कमाल का है!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मनोज भाई क्या तुम ये पता कर सकते हो की एक अनलोक अन्द्रोइड में भारत के किसी सिम से नैट चलाया जा सकता है या नहीं?
और क्या ऐसा कोई तरीका है जिससे लोकेड अन्द्रोइड फ़ोन में एक चिप की सहायता से भारतीय सिम चला रहे हो तो उसपे नैट चलाया जा सकता है क्या?*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मनोज भाई क्या तुम ये पता कर सकते हो की एक अनलोक अन्द्रोइड में भारत के किसी सिम से नैट चलाया जा सकता है या नहीं?
> और क्या ऐसा कोई तरीका है जिससे लोकेड अन्द्रोइड फ़ोन में एक चिप की सहायता से भारतीय सिम चला रहे हो तो उसपे नैट चलाया जा सकता है क्या?*


क्या आप बता अकते है की आप किस अन्द्रोइड मोबाइल की बात कर रहे है यदि मोडल बता देते है तो बेहतेर होगा , भारत में कई हेंडसेट निर्माता कम्पनियों ने अन्द्रोइड को अपने हेंडसेट्स में बिना किसी अनुबंध के जरी किया है इसलिए कोई भी सिम लगाओ और चलाओ |

----------


## sachin00

> *mtm bhai me android phone lane chahata hu apke ke nazar mei koi android phone under range 10000 please reply as soon as possible meri taraf se repo and thanks++++++++++++++++++*


* 
mtm bhai please solve my problem*

----------


## Rated R

> *mtm bhai me android phone lane chahata hu apke ke nazar mei koi android phone under range 10000 please reply as soon as possible meri taraf se repo and thanks++++++++++++++++++*




*AcerbeTouch1 Acer beTouch E110 -*   Priced at Rs.7000
*Samsung Galaxy 5 I5503 :  *              Priced at 8869
*Samsung Galaxy 5 I5503 :   *             Priced at 8869
*LG GT540 Optimus :      *                   Priced at Rs.10749
*Spice Mi300 :   *                                Priced at Rs. 10749,
*Videocon Zeus :*                               Priced at Rs. 10999, 
*Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 :   *             Priced atRs.11799

मैंने सोचा क्यूँ न मैं ही आपकी मदद कर दूं .

----------


## Dark Rider

> *AcerbeTouch1 Acer beTouch E110 -*   Priced at Rs.7000
> *Samsung Galaxy 5 I5503 :  *              Priced at 8869
> *Samsung Galaxy 5 I5503 :   *             Priced at 8869
> *LG GT540 Optimus :      *                   Priced at Rs.10749
> *Spice Mi300 :   *                                Priced at Rs. 10749,
> *Videocon Zeus :*                               Priced at Rs. 10999, 
> *Samsung Galaxy 3 I5801 :   *             Priced atRs.11799
> 
> मैंने सोचा क्यूँ न मैं ही आपकी मदद कर दूं .


अच्छा कार्य है रेटेड र  जी

----------


## Rated R

> अच्छा कार्य है रेटेड र  जी


शुक्रिया . 



मैं तो इसे ही खरीदने की सलाह दूंगा .
एक तो गेलेक्सी  का नाम ऊपर से सैमसंग का भरोसा . 
SAMSUNG POP

----------


## Dark Rider

> शुक्रिया . 
> 
> 
> 
> मैं तो इसे ही खरीदने की सलाह दूंगा .
> एक तो गेलेक्सी  का नाम ऊपर से सैमसंग का भरोसा . 
> SAMSUNG POP


reted r  जी क्या आपने अभी तक कोई android phone  का उपयोग किया है

----------


## Rated R

> reted r  जी क्या आपने अभी तक कोई android phone  का उपयोग किया है


नहीं लेकिन इस बार इसी को खरीदने की सोची है .

----------


## Dark Rider

> नहीं लेकिन इस बार इसी को खरीदने की सोची है .


तो प्लीज इसे मत लीजियेगा कारण कल सुबह की पोस्ट  में विस्तार से बताता हू |

----------


## Black Pearl

ये गूगल का एक ऑनलाइन टूल है। प्रोग्रामिंग की ज्यादा जानकारी नहीं होने पर भी,यहाँ आप "android application" या गेम्स develop कर सकते हैं।

कंप्यूटर के कीड़े लोग या फिर खुराफाती दोस्त इसे ट्राई कर सकते हैं। मेरे पास अभी आंड्रोइड नहीं है, तो मैंने ट्राई नहीं किया है, लेकिन आंड्रोइड लेने वाला हूँ तो जल्द ही करूंगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

पंगा  नहीं लेने का यह तो कोई भी कर सकता है |




एक बार क्लिक जरूर करना आपको मजा आएगा

----------


## Black Pearl

और एमटीएम जी आपके लिए एक मस्त ख़ुराफ़ात खोजी है।
शायद आपको पता भी हो। मेरे CLICK HERE पर गौर फरमाए। ये पिक्चर लिंक है। 
एचटीएमएल कोड ऑफ होने पर भी मैंने ऐसा कर लिया। मैं बड़े दिन से ऐसा ही कुछ सोच रहा था। मस्त है न।

----------


## Black Pearl

> पंगा  नहीं लेने का यह तो कोई भी कर सकता है |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> एक बार क्लिक जरूर करना आपको मजा आएगा


हा हा हा मजा आया। 

तो मुझे क्या पता की आपको पता है, मुझे तो आज ही पता लगा न। पहले मैं एचटीएमएल कोड मे अटक गया था,

----------


## aashurock

Gmail ki setting.....?


> आप किसका सेट्टिंग चाहते हैं Yahoo या Gmail या कोई और

----------


## aashurock

> आप किसका सेट्टिंग चाहते हैं Yahoo या Gmail या कोई और


Gmail ki setting.....?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*

android htc google
 model 2008
ये फोन हैं भाई! अमेरिका में खरीदा हुआ लेकिन भारत में एक मास्टर चिप कि मदद से इसमें बीएसएनएल का सिम चल रहा है अभी!बताइए इसमें नैट चलने का कुछ उपाय बता सकते हो क्या?और कोई जानकारी कि जरुरत हो तो बताओ! भाई ये काम करदो अगर हो सके तो!
*



> क्या आप बता अकते है की आप किस अन्द्रोइड मोबाइल की बात कर रहे है यदि मोडल बता देते है तो बेहतेर होगा , भारत में कई हेंडसेट निर्माता कम्पनियों ने अन्द्रोइड को अपने हेंडसेट्स में बिना किसी अनुबंध के जरी किया है इसलिए कोई भी सिम लगाओ और चलाओ |

----------


## Bhawani7000

कैक्से पता  करे की फोन एंड्रोइड {android } है या नही
मेरे पास  नोकिया एक्स 6 है

क्या उसको विडो फोन बनाया जा सकता है क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> 
> android htc google
>  model 2008
> ये फोन हैं भाई! अमेरिका में खरीदा हुआ लेकिन भारत में एक मास्टर चिप कि मदद से इसमें बीएसएनएल का सिम चल रहा है अभी!बताइए इसमें नैट चलने का कुछ उपाय बता सकते हो क्या?और कोई जानकारी कि जरुरत हो तो बताओ! भाई ये काम करदो अगर हो सके तो!
> *


आपको इसका unlock कोड T-Mobile से मिल जायेगा , अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस article को पढे 
http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/unlock-t-mobile-g1/

----------


## Dark Rider

> कैक्से पता  करे की फोन एंड्रोइड {android } है या नही
> मेरे पास  नोकिया एक्स 6 है
> 
> क्या उसको विडो फोन बनाया जा सकता है क्या




जी नहीं नोकिया का Microsoft के साथ अनुबंध हुआ है जल्द ही आपको  win 7 और win 8  के नोकिया सेट नजर आयेंगे ,इसका फ़िलहाल गूगल android के साथ सेट्स निकालने का कोई इरादा नहीं है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भाई टी मोबाइल वाले केस कर देंगे मेरे ऊपर! ये फोन दो साल के कोन्त्रक्ट के अंतर्गत लिया गया था! बल्कि एक बार इसमें मैंने पत्तेर्ण वाला कोड डाल दिया जो भारत में किसी अनजान व्यक्ति ने  खोलने की नाकाम कोशिश की  तो लोक हो गया और ईद और पासवर्ड मांगने लगा! दुसरे सिम से नैट चलता नहीं था सो दिल्ली में जाकर एक विशेषज्ञ से दो हजार रुपये में खुलवाया था! यहाँ पर सभी अन्द्रोइड फ़ोन आपकी ही गूगल की एक ईद से ओपरेट होते हैं!*




> आपको इसका unlock कोड T-Mobile से मिल जायेगा , अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस article को पढे 
> http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/unlock-t-mobile-g1/

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*वैसे आपने जो आर्टिकल दिया वो कमाल का है! शुक्रिया! पर यदि इनके कस्टमर केयर को ये बताया गया कि फ़ोन कोन्त्रक्ट के अन्दर लिया गया है तो वो किसी भी मदद से इनकार कर देंगे! कोई अपना जादू दिखाओ बंधू! कोई लिंक विंक देखो अगर मिल जाये कि डाऊनलोड किया और केस सोल्व!*


> आपको इसका unlock कोड T-Mobile से मिल जायेगा , अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस article को पढे 
> http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/unlock-t-mobile-g1/

----------


## Dark Rider

> *भाई टी मोबाइल वाले केस कर देंगे मेरे ऊपर! ये फोन दो साल के कोन्त्रक्ट के अंतर्गत लिया गया था! बल्कि एक बार इसमें मैंने पत्तेर्ण वाला कोड डाल दिया जो भारत में किसी अनजान व्यक्ति ने  खोलने की नाकाम कोशिश की  तो लोक हो गया और ईद और पासवर्ड मांगने लगा! दुसरे सिम से नैट चलता नहीं था सो दिल्ली में जाकर एक विशेषज्ञ से दो हजार रुपये में खुलवाया था! यहाँ पर सभी अन्द्रोइड फ़ोन आपकी ही गूगल की एक ईद से ओपरेट होते हैं!*


तो अनलिगली इसे unlock  करने के लिए जय हिंद भाई का इंतजार करिये मुझे sure है की वो इसका हल निकाल देंगे | क्योकि में इस मामले  में उलटी सीधी राय नहीं दे सकता हू |

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ठीक है भाई! मैं इंतज़ार करूँगा ! वैसे लोक खुले बिना काम हो जाये तो भी ठीक है भाई! इस फ़ोन में बीएसएनएल का सिम चल रहा है! एक मास्टर चिप की सहायता से! कोई ऐसा उपाय बता दीजिये कि इन्टरनेट चल जाये! वैसे विफि अब भी चल जाता है उस फ़ोन में!*


> तो अनलिगली इसे unlock  करने के लिए जय हिंद भाई का इंतजार करिये मुझे sure है की वो इसका हल निकाल देंगे | क्योकि में इस मामले  में उलटी सीधी राय नहीं दे सकता हू |

----------


## jaihind20

> *ठीक है भाई! मैं इंतज़ार करूँगा ! वैसे लोक खुले बिना काम हो जाये तो भी ठीक है भाई! इस फ़ोन में बीएसएनएल का सिम चल रहा है! एक मास्टर चिप की सहायता से! कोई ऐसा उपाय बता दीजिये कि इन्टरनेट चल जाये! वैसे विफि अब भी चल जाता है उस फ़ोन में!*


*एक्जाम की वज़ह से फोरम पर कम समय दे पा रहा हूँ आप इस को देखे आपको समझ आ जाएगा की इसको अन्लोक करने के लिये आपको एक डिवाइस खरीदनी होगी इसके द्वारा ही आप कुछ कर पाएंगे मैं साईट का नाम और एक पी डी ऍफ़ फ़ाइल दे रहा हूँ आप देखे यहाँ*

http://xtcclip.com/index.php

पीडीऍफ़ फ़ाइल 
लिंक

----------


## jaihind20

http://www.gruups.com/androidg1/

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भारत में ये डिवाइस कितने की आती है! क्या कोई बता सकता है?*


> *एक्जाम की वज़ह से फोरम पर कम समय दे पा रहा हूँ आप इस को देखे आपको समझ आ जाएगा की इसको अन्लोक करने के लिये आपको एक डिवाइस खरीदनी होगी इसके द्वारा ही आप कुछ कर पाएंगे मैं साईट का नाम और एक पी डी ऍफ़ फ़ाइल दे रहा हूँ आप देखे यहाँ*
> 
> http://xtcclip.com/index.php
> 
> पीडीऍफ़ फ़ाइल 
> लिंक

----------


## Devil khan

> NinJump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official site
> 
> 
> ...


 मनोज भाई क्या ये गेम  नोकिया ५२३३ पर चलेगा

----------


## jai 123

मनोज जी सबसे पहले आप ये बताइए कि     android,window    ओर   wifi    फोन मे क्या अतंर है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई क्या ये गेम  नोकिया ५२३३ पर चलेगा


iPhone और android  के लिए ही है  शायद यह आप pc पर भी खेल पाए एक सॉफ्टवेर आ रहा अहि जिससे आप सभी android games pc पर भी खेल पाएंगे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी सबसे पहले आप ये बताइए कि     android,window    ओर   wifi    फोन मे क्या अतंर है


android , गूगल द्वारा बनाया मोबाइल के लिए os है उसी तरह जिस तरह हमारे pc मे os   होता है |यह फ्री है इसलिए सभी इसे उपयोग में ले रही है |

window  भी microsoft का ही os है यह pc के साथ साथ मोबाइल और tablets में आता है अभी सबसे न्य वर्जन windows7  है जो मोबाइल के लिए और pc दोनों के लिए उपलब्ध है 

wifi नेटवर्क होता है जिस तरह से lan होता है बस फर्क इतना सा ही है की wifi में कोई केबल नहीं होती है यानि की wireless .

----------


## jai 123

धन्यवाद मित्र आप किस मोबाइल को खरीदने कि सलाह देगे   ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद मित्र आप किस मोबाइल को खरीदने कि सलाह देगे   ?



कोई भी androidमोबाइल अपने बजट के हिसाब से ले लो , बस os 2.2 और 1ghz  प्रोसेसर हो |

----------


## sachin00

*mtm bhai mujshe ek sasta ANDROID MOBILE LENA HAI 
kaun se looo
MICROMAX A60 OR KARBONN A1
please help meri taraf se repo++++++ or thanxs*

----------


## sau1212

Dark Rider ji

samsung hero e2232 moblie set मे Document Viewer कैसे ओपन करते है

----------


## Devil khan

> शुक्रिया . 
> 
> 
> 
> मैं तो इसे ही खरीदने की सलाह दूंगा .
> एक तो गेलेक्सी  का नाम ऊपर से सैमसंग का भरोसा . 
> SAMSUNG POP





bhai iski कीमत क्या है ..............

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत मस्त सूत्रवा हे .
अब एक एक सेट सब को फ्री तो दो ...

----------


## Devil khan

> कोई भी androidमोबाइल अपने बजट के हिसाब से ले लो , बस os 2.2 और 1ghz  प्रोसेसर हो |



मनोज भाई क्या आप् मुझे ५००० से ६००० हजार के बजट में कोई फोन बता सकते है ...........

----------


## yuvraz01

> तो प्लीज इसे मत लीजियेगा कारण कल सुबह की पोस्ट  में विस्तार से बताता हू |


*भाई आपने अभी तक बताया नहीं के 
GALAXY POP mobile .
क्यों नहीं खरीदनी हैं ...
जल्दी बताएं ...
मैं भी यही खरीदने वाला था पर आपकी बात पर रुक गया ....*

----------


## marwariladka

भाई नोकिया SYMBIAN os पे चलता है..इसलिए नोकिया का कोई भी फ़ोन android हो ही नहीं सकता!


> कैक्से पता  करे की फोन एंड्रोइड {android } है या नही
> मेरे पास  नोकिया एक्स 6 है
> 
> क्या उसको विडो फोन बनाया जा सकता है क्या

----------


## swami ji

> भाई नोकिया SYMBIAN os पे चलता है..इसलिए नोकिया का कोई भी फ़ोन android हो ही नहीं सकता!


sahi kaha dost,,,,,,,,

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*किसी मित्र के पास अन्द्रोइड का सिम अनलोक की ट्रिक हो तो जरूर बताना दोस्तों!*

----------


## yuvraz01

*भाई लोग, सभी कहाँ चले गए ...
इतना सन्नाटा क्यों हैं भाई.....* 

:skull::skull::skull:

----------


## gdjindal1

> *किसी मित्र के पास अन्द्रोइड का सिम अनलोक की ट्रिक हो तो जरूर बताना दोस्तों!*


BHARAT KUMAR JI MUJHE INTERNET PE EK ARTICLE MILA HAI JIS SE SHAYAD AAP KI PROBLEM SOLVE HO JAYE AGAR AABI TAK AAP KA ANDROID PHONE UNLOCK NAHI HUA HAIhttp://cellphoneforums.net/htc-g1/t297993-unlock-htc-google-g1-phone.html

----------


## gdjindal1

*Dark Rider ji Aap ne ye ek bhaut acha thread suru kiya tha, pata nahi kis karan is thread par viraam laga hua hai, aaj kal bharat me bhad rahe ANDROID phone users ko ye thread bhaut pasand aaye ga, aur mai bhi ek ANDROID phone user hu. Mera aap se nivedan hai ke kripya is thread mai post karna jari rakhiye 



*:salut:Aur agar mai aap ki is me kisi tarha help kar sakta hu to mujhe seva ka mauka jarur de:salut:

----------


## Dark Rider

Busy in these days so plz call some one like rajvir,

----------


## gdjindal1

> Busy in these days so plz call some one like rajvir,


क्या आप मुझे राजवीर जी का user name  दे सकते हैं ताके मै उनसे सम्पर्क करू |

----------


## love.15

bhai mere paas spice mi270 android phone he us ke liye mujhe flesh player chahiye jo us main chal sake  file apk chalegi

----------


## old_atal

> bhai mere paas spice mi270 android phone he us ke liye mujhe flesh player chahiye jo us main chal sake  file apk chalegi


Search "MX Player" in android market. Its free and currently best or you can try "Real Player" instead but its beta currently.

----------


## akshay1987

Mitra mujhe samsung tab2 kharidna he to mujhe uske baare me jankari uplabdh karade Dhanyawad.

----------


## fauji bhai

> kya aap bata sakte hain ki nokia mein koi android os par koi mobile hai
> android aur symbians mein kaun behtar hai???


*नोकिया में आपको कोई एंड्रोइड नहीं मिलेगा आपको, एंड्रोइड बनाने का लिसेंस सिर्फ गूगल के पास है, और गूगल के पास उसका खुदका मेल सर्वर है, नोकिया के पास भी OVI मेल सर्वर होने की वजह से वह गूगल से नहीं खरीद सकता इसी लिए नोकिया के एंड्रोइड उपलब्ध नहीं है. अगर नोकिया गूगल से अन्द्रोइड अप्लिकेशन खरीदता है तो उसको गूगल मेल की सेवा लेनी होगी. और यदि नोकिया ऐसा करता है तो उसका OVI के साथ किये साझेदारी को नुक्सान हो सकता है, इसी लिए नोकिया के एंड्रोइड है ही नहीं.*

----------


## satyendranke

महाशय मेरा मोबाइल lava kkt 51 है इसमें मैं जैसे ही +91  दनाने के लिए +9 दबा कर 1 दबा रहा हू तो मेरा मोबाइल हैंग  हो जा  रहा है. कृप्या इसका समाधान जल्द से जल्द बताये.

----------


## s_modi20

मुझे अन्द्रोइड ४  का वो application  चाहिए जिससे मैं सिम कार्ड में कितने फ़ोन no  saved  हैं ,को मालूम कर सकूँ

----------


## BP Mishra

अब एंडराइड मे भी आप हिन्दी लिख सकते हो कैसे ? यदि कोई जानना चाहता है तो बताऊंगा ।

----------


## BP Mishra

*Kaspersky Mobile Security v9.10.129 (android)*  


 

*Kaspersky Mobile Security v9.10.129 | 10 MB | Android 1 .6 +* 


Robust anti-theft, anti-malware, privacy protection and call/SMS filter !

Kaspersky  Mobile Security offers you complete peace of mind, knowing that your  smartphone and your data have the advanced protection against privacy  violation, device loss or theft, annoying calls and messages, as well as  malicious software. 


*Features:* 

*Anti-Theft*

 Remotely Lock or Wipe your phone if it is lost or stolen. Just send a  special SMS to a missing device to remotely activate protection. 
  Prearranged message will be displayed on the screen if the smartphone is  locked, allowing any law-abiding citizen that finds your smartphone to  return it to you. 
 Locate your smartphone using GPS, GSM or Wi-Fi – see it’s exact location on Google Maps. 
 The first thing a thief normally does is to remove a SIM card. If the  SIM is replaced, SIM Watch feature will immediately lock the device and  send you an email alert with the new number. 

*Call & SMS Filter*

 Choose which contacts you want to accept calls and messages from. Easily blacklist annoying numbers just by a single click.

*Privacy Protection*

 You can mark a contact as ‘private’, meaning that no trace of them will  appear in contact lists, SMSs and call logs. Other people using your  mobile will only see what you allow them to see.

*Anti-Malware Protection*

 Everything you need to keep your smartphone protected: real-time  protection from malware, on-demand or scheduled antivirus scans,  automatic updates over-the-air.

*What's in this version:* 

 *Added protection from USSD vulnerability. 
 

  


*Download :* 

http://uploaded.net/file/o386qzgy
http://www.filesin.com/2A1B3300917/download.html
http://www.filedwon.com/82c2mn3ywrks/Kaspersky_Mobile_Security_v9.10.129.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/tuzaqxdsl

----------


## inder123in

mere  android मोबाइल मे कोंटेक्ट शो नहीं कर रहा है 

madad करिए

----------


## BP Mishra

> mere  android मोबाइल मे कोंटेक्ट शो नहीं कर रहा है 
> 
> madad करिए


मित्र फोन किस कंपनी का है और माडल नं क्या है बताने की कृपा करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

> अब एंडराइड मे भी आप हिन्दी लिख सकते हो कैसे ? यदि कोई जानना चाहता है तो बताऊंगा ।


*जी मित्र बिलकुल लिख सकते है ... और इसके कई तरीके है.....
*

----------


## BP Mishra

> *जी मित्र बिलकुल लिख सकते है ... और इसके कई तरीके है..... 
> *


*हाँ गुरु जी वैसे जो तरीके हैं उसमे डिवाइस को root करना अनिवार्य होता है और rootकरने से डिवाइस की वारंटी खत्म हो जाती है..... परंतु मै जिस तरीके से हिन्दी लिखता हूँ उसमे फोन को Root नहीं करना पड़ता है। यदि किसी मित्र को जानकारी चाहिए तो अवस्य बताऊंगा.............*

----------


## Krishna

> *हाँ गुरु जी वैसे जो तरीके हैं उसमे डिवाइस को root करना अनिवार्य होता है और rootकरने से डिवाइस की वारंटी खत्म हो जाती है..... परंतु मै जिस तरीके से हिन्दी लिखता हूँ उसमे फोन को Root नहीं करना पड़ता है। यदि किसी मित्र को जानकारी चाहिए तो अवस्य बताऊंगा.............*


री स्टोर करने पर वो वापस पहले जैसा होजाता है जैसा मेरे को पता है | मैंने अभी १० दिन पहले लिया है जिसमें ५१२ रेम और ५१२ रोम है |

----------


## gill1313

मनोज भाई मेरी समस्या का समाधान कीजिये मित्र
मई यूं के में रहता हूँ !मेरी समस्या जे है क मेरे पास सैमसंग गैलेक्सी नोट १ मोडल एनं ७००० है |
जो के एक एंड्राइड ओ एस को सपोर्ट करता है |जहाँ जो नेटवर्क कंपनिया है वो मोबाइल इन्टरनेट पे कोई भी व्यस्क साईट नहीं खोल सकते |
कोई भी ब्राउज़र व्यस्क साईट को नहीं खोलता ! जब खोलते हैं तो नेटवर्क वालों का नोटिस आ जाता है |
लेकिन ओपेरामिनी एक ऐसा ब्राउज़र है जो इन साइट्स को खोलता है तो मई उसको इस्तमाल करता हूँ |
अब मुस्किल जे है के जब मैं जब उसमे ऐ वी ऍफ़ फोरम खोलता हूँ तो वो खुलता तो है आई डी से लॉग इन भी हो जाता हूँ सारे फोरम की साडी पोस्टों को देख सकता हूँ पर
मैं किसी को कोई बात पोस्ट नहीं कर सकता कियूं के जब मैं उत्तर लिखने के लिए दबाता हूँ कोई भी पर्किर्य नहीं होती और न ही मैं उसमे कुछ लिख पता हूँ | 
किर्पया मेरी मदद करें आप का आभारी रहूँगा मित्र 
मैंने हर बात आप को विस्तार से बताने की कोशिश की है अगर फिर भी कुछ न समझ सकें तो आप दुवारा आप पूछ सकते हैं |
मेरी तरफ से आप को एडवांस में रेपो 
शुक्रिया

----------


## lion444202

अच्छा कार्य है

----------


## Krishna

बिना रूट करे , मेरे को सिस्टम फाईलस् में पूरा  एक्सिस जैसे ... कोपी पेस्ट और कट डिलीट की पवार चाहिए | 

अभि इतनी सहायता कर दें | आगे एक काम और है |

----------


## hamraaz

bahut achaaa ...........................

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> applanet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ऐसी application  जो आपके android  में सारे पैड सॉफ्टवेर फ्री में डाउनलोड करे
> 
> 
> official  साईट 
> ...



लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है सर जी ..........

----------


## pkj21

majedaar hai bahi

----------


## Haryane ka jaat

Android को रूट कैसे करें ?? इस विषय पर गुणीजन कृपया अपने विचार साझा करें।

----------


## dharma23

अगर किसी को पता है तो मदद करें

----------


## Krishna

> अगर किसी को पता है तो मदद करें



संभवत: आप वास्तव में यहाँ नए हैं ....  बहुत से सूत्र आपकी तकनिकी समस्या को समाप्त करने के लिए बने हैं | इस छोटे से प्रश्न के लिए आप को एक नया सूत्र निर्माण कर दिया ... 

नियामक बन्धु ध्यान दें |

----------


## dharma23

जी क्या आप लिंक उपलब्ध करा सकते हैं।

----------


## dharma23

क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि android फोन से वाई फाई router कआ पासवर्ड कैसे crack कर सकते हैं

----------


## dharma23

> संभवत: आप वास्तव में यहाँ नए हैं ....  बहुत से सूत्र आपकी तकनिकी समस्या को समाप्त करने के लिए बने हैं | इस छोटे से प्रश्न के लिए आप को एक नया सूत्र निर्माण कर दिया ... 
> 
> नियामक बन्धु ध्यान दें |


Smarty g अगर इतने सूत्र हैं तो दो चार के लिंक दे दीजिए।

----------


## Krishna

> Smarty g अगर इतने सूत्र हैं तो दो चार के लिंक दे दीजिए।


अब ये काम भी क्या हमको ही करना होगा .... आपको भी थोडा खोज करनी चाहिए ... वैसे ये प्रश्न  भी नियामक जी के लिए होना चाहिए न कि  मेरे लिए |

फिर भी आपकी उत्सुकता को देखते हुए मैं सूत्र के लिंक देता हूँ : 

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1430&page=718

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...79#post2150479

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=22227&page=13

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5589&page=48


ये लो २ - ४ सूत्र .... इस में आपको सोफ्टवेयर चाहिए ... हेकिंग वाला सूत्र  ... तन्किकी सवाल जबाब और परेशानी का अंत २४ घंटे में .. इसे सूत्र मिलेंगे ... आगे से ये सभी बातें ध्यान रखना .. पहले १०० पोस्ट के बाद ही नया सूत्र बन सकता था अभी सेटिंग चेंज है | नहीं तो तब तक ( १०० पोस्ट तक ) सब को  समझ आ जाता था कि क्या तथा कैसे करना है |

धन्यवाद | // ठाकुर ||

----------


## dharma23

> अब ये काम भी क्या हमको ही करना होगा .... आपको भी थोडा खोज करनी चाहिए ... वैसे ये प्रश्न  भी नियामक जी के लिए होना चाहिए न कि  मेरे लिए |
> 
> फिर भी आपकी उत्सुकता को देखते हुए मैं सूत्र के लिंक देता हूँ : 
> 
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1430&page=718
> 
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...79#post2150479
> 
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=22227&page=13
> ...






ok ...Smarty ji..firstly ....main forum par naya nahi hun...jab forum ka naam antarvasana tha tab se main forum par hun....aur meri posts 1000 se jayada thi jo sayad sensor karte samay delete kar di gayi.....

secondly...or more surprisingly ........main pichle ek saal se forum par active nahi hu.....to meri user ID se ye post kon kar raha hai...:300:

----------


## badboy1901

*अगर किसी को lava iris 504q ke rotting से लेकर और कोई जानकारी चाहिए तो बताये यकिसी भी प्रकार के android के बारे में कोई भी परेशानी हो तो बताये हल करने की कोसिस करूँगा*

----------

